# Can't make my synaptics touchpad works again



## rodrigo (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an Acer v5-171 laptop with an Intel HD 3000 video card, this implies I need the NEW_XORG feature. Previously the laptop was installed with a FreeBSD 9-STABLE, X.org and so on, and everything works perfectly except the WiFi.

A few months ago, a support for a USB WiFi dongle was commited in HEAD, so I update my system and started following alpha and beta versions. After a (failed?) port update with pkg I lost the screen backlight using X a wasn't able to recover it.

So I reinstalled everything using a 10.0-BETA1, now the video works again except the touchpad. I followed several recipes found in the forum to have mouse/touchpad in X with and without hald/dbus without success. I actually have no hint or clue about this.

Does anyone have an idea how I can debug? (I didn't say SOLVE, event if solve my problem was the goal)

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2013)

Have you tried x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics?


----------



## rodrigo (Nov 16, 2013)

*Y*es, I did it, I think my problem is my Touchpad stops working.


----------

